# My first attempt at a Signature (Anderson of course)



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

What's up guys and gals,
I know there is a graphics show room somewhere, but I have to confess I have no idea how to get there. More than anything I'm really curious as to what everyone thinks. I'm still learning my way around my graphics program and size requirements and all that. Both things I would love to have your opinions on.
Anyway, here it is.









**MOD's if this needs moved I understand.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I like it but I am not a GFX artist so I can't really critique it.

Oh and by the way, this should be posted in the graphics showroom.

http://www.mmaforum.com/graphics-showroom/

No worries though! :thumbsup:


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Moved to graphics section.

Good job on your first sig, it looks nice.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Looks amazing for a first attempt, first off the maximum size is 420 Wide by 220 high (pixels). 

As for critiques and advice, the text "the spider" is to hidden and the shadow doesn't look right on it since the other text doesn't have one. Other than that just keep practicing and incorporating new tricks.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Toxic said:


> Looks amazing for a first attempt, first off the maximum size is 420 Wide by 220 high (pixels).
> 
> As for critiques and advice, the text "the spider" is to hidden and the shadow doesn't look right on it since the other text doesn't have one. Other than that just keep practicing and incorporating new tricks.


I agree with Toxic about the text. I didn't notice it the first time I looked at it! I would still use it if I was a big Anderson fan though!


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

Toxic said:


> Looks amazing for a first attempt, first off the maximum size is 420 Wide by 220 high (pixels).
> 
> As for critiques and advice, the text "the spider" is to hidden and the shadow doesn't look right on it since the other text doesn't have one. Other than that just keep practicing and incorporating new tricks.





HitOrGetHit said:


> I agree with Toxic about the text. I didn't notice it the first time I looked at it! I would still use it if I was a big Anderson fan though!


Right on fellas, thanks for the tips too, the size thing is very good to know. Yeah, I was going for a barely noticable trick with "The Spider" and looking at it now I definitely over did it. I'm going to work on a couple more too. Anderson is my favorite fighter so I'll have a couple more of him, and if anyone has any request, I'd love to hear it... just for some inspiration.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Very impressive, better then me thats forsure. 

The Spider text needs to be more visable, didn't notice it untill Toxic mentioned it


----------

